# Would a design like this be achievable with Roland R Wear + GX24???



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello am thinking of getting the Roland GX24 with the R Wear Softwear. However all the demonstration videos I have seen are of artwork that is very basic i.e. lettering or outline designs without any fill

I am mainly looking to create rhinestone designs that have a fill and in which the rhinestones are placed q close together. How close can I get them to one another ? Is 1-2mm asking a bit much?

Btw I would be looking to create something like this:


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

bump  ......


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

why not/ I don't know the fill capabilities of the r-wear and the only guy I know that has 4 software and machines is Charles and he does have the r-wear so might send him a pm


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can do a fill with R-wear...how well it will compare to the sample is problematic w/o having the original image to try. R-Wear is around $500 isn't it? If you are wanting Rhinestones, I think there are a couple of decent rhinestone software that will do the fill...at least one has a driver for the Gx24 and for less than half. One is winpcsignpro 2010 and I think Funtime Pro 2010 will also do a nice fill. I don't know if it has a driver for the G24 or not, but you can always save and import into Corel and cut from there. These programs are less that 1/2 the price of R-wear.

One great feature of R-wear is that it includes SFedit...a program that will convert any font on you system to a single line font for rhinestones. Of course with Corel 4/5 you can do a pretty decent single line by do a centerline trace.

the granddaddy of all is SmartCutPro 2...from DAS..probably around $1800-$2000 but it is so easy to work with other software packages from DAS

If you PM me I can give you my email and you can send an image you want and I will do it in SmartCutPro, WinPCSignPro and R-Wear. I don't have Funtime Pro


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Isn't the key for rhinestone stencil creation with a cutter downforce? Isn't the Roland's downforce 250g. Is that enough to create the stencil? Could soemone clarify.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

baddjun1 said:


> Isn't the key for rhinestone stencil creation with a cutter downforce? Isn't the Roland's downforce 250g. Is that enough to create the stencil? Could soemone clarify.


Hi Teach,
There are 2 very important parts to creating and making templates for Rhinestone Designs, 

1. The software to create the Design and send to the cutter.

2. The machine you cut with,, needing the correct downforce.

Material you use and other things are important as well, but first find your match of Software and Machine.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi,

Thought this might help as well http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html, it is a list of all the systems that are out there for doing rhinestones, although I do need to add one more thread, which I will do right now, it is the winpc2010 software.

If I were looking for a system that comes with software and has good downforce, I might look at the Acs with Maxx cutter. Its a reasonable price point and comes with the software for doing the rhinestones. I myself am looking at getting the maxx cutter myself, probably within the next couple weeks.

I will go update that link now to include the thread about the funtime and winpc2010 software.

Hopefully this will give you a better idea of the different solutions that are out there and help you make an informed decision on what is best for you


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The roland will cut rhinestone template material. The max downforce for the Roland is 250g but that seems to cut the original stencil material from DAS and the Hartco material that some use. I have owned three different cutters, the Roland GX24, GCC Puma III and GCC Jajuar IV. I have never had to use more than 250g downforce for any of my operations. I have not tried flock or twill or heavier material than the sandblast resist on any of them, but for 99% of us either will work fine


----------

